# What Kind Of Old Fart Riding?



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

When I retired I headed immediately to BC and started riding the kind of trails that I had only been on a few times before on holiday. Sure I had traveled around a lot and ridden some great trails but big descents and chunky tech was not my forte. A lot of fun most places I had lived but a short travel or HT bike suited it best. Then I moved and fell in with a great bunch of riders. 2nd ride with them and I though the climbs were never going to end and going down I would have beeb more comfortable on a DH sled, yikes. They all wore knee pads, all the time. I had beefed up my 5 Spot with a 36 and started to adapt. Then we went to the steep trails:yikes:
That was 3 years ago, now at 58 I am dropping, jumping, and descending faster than ever. My 5 Spot has been replaced with a Warden, picked up an Endorphin as a backup, on my 2nd pair of pads and am riding more than ever. My riding buddies are mostly 50+ and are still progressing.

What kind of riding do the rest of the OFs do?


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

All my rides (except when I go "down" to Moab) start at 7000 feet and end at 10.
Well, actually they end at 7 also.
I'm 64. My riding buddy is my youngest son who is 25...when he slums with me!


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

Living in SoCal, most of our rides aren't especially grandiose most of the time. I'm the only one in my group of Team AARP riders that's actually retired at age 51. The others are all between 56 & 61 with a couple 40 year olds that join us. I would say most of our riding is definitely XC type stuff in the grand scheme of things but we do some AM type shuttles about every 5-6 weeks. I ride the dirt 2X per week and then do the same on the road. Most of the others ride once a week on Saturdays. 

While my riding fitness has actually improved from being able to ride more often, climbing has always been my strong suit. Unlike you Travis, I was crazy as a youngster but have mellowed out and don't see myself doing big drops or jumps in my future. I wish I lived closer to ride your type of trails more often but I'm always up for travel. The hard part is getting others to join us.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

I got old and used technology to keep me fast and agile.. added a second wheel, added suspension, and added gears. 

I ride faster, I jump higher, and I get hurt more often, but I'm having a good time; except when the pain keeps me awake 

Hey SoCal, I mostly ride alone, **** em if they can't get their priorities straight!


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

My crew has had 3 broken collar bones this past year. 2 of those are the same guy


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

Props to anyone retired in their 50's, you did something right. Been riding since '88, raced XC in western Pa through my 30's and early 40's, family and small business ended that but kept riding, hard and fast old-school woods trail riding. Moved to Az in '05 and had to re-calibrate and learn new skills with Sedona 20 minutes away, never rode exposure or big chunk before. Forgot about the bike 2 years ago because of a family tragedy, started again this summer, got the Hendrix, getting some fitness and skills back. Next birthday starts with a 6:eekster: and I can't afford recoup time so the go-for-it meter is dialed back. Healing takes forever and the pain never leaves. Not a big deal since I've always been more into tech climbing that bombing down. The + bike is great for OFs, more stability, climbs like a goat, rides soft on the bad wrists. Good to be back on a bike, just going to see how much I can get back.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I ride our Zuni Mtn singletracks on a rigid 29er, just about perfect for them, for me. 2.4 tires with 16/18 psi smooth out the buzz that numbs my hands. I enjoyed these trails with suspension in the past, but have developed a lot of finesse over the last 30 years, enjoy them as much now. Used to rip, now I float, love to spin the cranks down the trail.


----------



## burtronix (Jun 5, 2006)

Nurse Ben said:


> ... added a second wheel...


So before, you were a unicyclist?


----------



## azjeff (Jun 3, 2006)

burtronix said:


> So before, you were a unicyclist?


And we think singlespeeders are........different.


----------



## mactweek (Oct 3, 2011)

I love narrow alpine singletrack. Aspens, pines, roots and some rock gardens. Long climbs and even longer decents. The best trails have sections so tight you have to maneuver your bars to get them through, carpets of leaves (this time of year) swooping switchbacks and panoramic views......Then I wake up... No Really there are trails like that.


----------



## Boomchakabowwow (Sep 8, 2015)

damn..i cannot wait to retire.

i will elevate my wilderness time exponentially.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

mactweek said:


> I love narrow alpine singletrack. Aspens, pines, roots and some rock gardens. Long climbs and even longer decents. The best trails have sections so tight you have to maneuver your bars to get them through, carpets of leaves (this time of year) swooping switchbacks and panoramic views......Then I wake up... No Really there are trails like that.


Sounds like my backyard. 
Serious.


----------



## Skooks (Dec 24, 2008)

Smooth, fast, rough, steep, flowy, techy, jumpy, pumpy, loamy, shore-to-sky trail goodness. I ride with my 17-year old DH-racer son when I can (obviously can't keep up with him), but my regular crew are about half my age and I am in the middle of the pack speed-wise. I can hold my own on the climbs and have pretty good tech skills but tend to mostly keep my wheels on the ground. Did a trip to Cumberland a few weeks ago and loved it. You sure have a lot of great trails and so many other amazing riding areas close by. Hope to get out there again soon.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

55 here and still riding and dropping some pretty legit gnar. It was raining and very slick when I rode UPS/LPS this past week so passed on a couple tough moves I usually do (The Snotch and the 4-5 foot drop on the one swithback cutoff on lower porcupine rim just above the diving board). I kept wondering if I would've attempted them if I were younger (and dumber).


----------



## tubbnation (Jul 6, 2015)

Very cool to see other OFs get their gnar on ... - I've always been an adrenaline junkie, just not always on a mtb. I used to race bmx but only got into mtb'g about 2yrs ago, and within the last year I've been to Pisgah 2x. I love the place. I prefer technical descents and rock gardens over brute climbing. I do like short techy climbs, but long (steep) climbs kill me. After having a widowmaker many years ago, it seems I get winded pretty easily and it feels like my heart wants to pop out of my chest. Oh, I also got into gap jumping - nothing xgames worthy but if I f'd up things up I'd still land in a hospital. 

Cheers to all - 50 is less than 2wks away!


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Oil Well Flats, Canon City, CO

Arrived in Moab yesterday, riding a crap ton of big gnar next few days.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

Travis Bickle said:


> What kind of riding do the rest of the OFs do?


The young farts would call it old far riding. The old farts who don't ride think it's insane. Something funny about old fart riding is how many of us still at it ride with youngsters.

I do some jumps and drops but keep it pretty tame in the spectrum of what's out there. Still, many contemporaries won't do that.

It is interesting to try and qualify the sort of riding because for most of my contemporaries the graph of who still does stuff probably dropped like a cliff at around age 40 - not me.


----------



## bikeCOLORADO (Sep 4, 2003)

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

burtronix said:


> So before, you were a unicyclist?


Among other things 

My son got us started, we were on Independence Pass spring skiing, my buddy rides through the campground on a mountain uni (muni), my son was twelve at the time, he sees this and says " I want one". Being the sane, rational parent, i said no and told him that unicycling was stoopid.

Five years later I hadn't ridden anything else 

I started back to bikes a few years ago, they're just a whole lot more versatile, gears and suspension, how can you diss it?

Muni is cool, I highly recommend it, for the person who gets bored with bikes, muni is pretty challenging.

I still have a few munis, 29er, 24 x 4", 27+.


----------



## 2old (Aug 31, 2015)

52 and I ride hard enough to buzz the rear tires on young guys in the tech stuff and make em head for home on night rides. I can't wait to get into better shape.


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

Am 66 and I ride the same as have for the last 22 years. XC touring to enjoy the back country alone or with friends. Moderate pace for two or three hours. Only real difference is I cover less ground than I did 10 years ago. But a two hour ride is still satisfying regardless how far I go.

Getting back into shape now that I am retired.


----------



## OldTimer1950 (Apr 12, 2017)

Hey Mr5150 I'm 66 as well ha! Just getting back into mtn. biking after a couple of decades or so. Should be getting my Moto Hal6 Expert in tomorrow. It's fortunate that I now live in a mountainous area that has lots of great up and down trail rides. I just bought some protective gear - hopefully I won't break my fool neck! No real steep descents or big jumps for me though - "A man's gotta know his limitations" as 'ole Clint said. Most fun I've had in a long time! Lot's to learn what with all the new innovations since I used to ride...


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

I just had to chime in. Third straight 66 year old. I do hard aerobic XC- type rides 3-5 times a week in Michigan. You don't need mountains to have fun (or stay in shape). I try to get out west once a year for some real climbing.


----------



## bachman1961 (Oct 9, 2013)

Pretty easy going for me, never much of a daredevil and just starting to get serious about riding regularly and getting in shape.

Last time I was in some decent shape and riding pretty often was 1995 through 2004 or so, mid thirties early 40's for me at the time. Not one for big drops or big air, I always found my own level of comfort and edge of the my envelope so-to-speak. Now at almost 56, I think this newer bike will pave some adventure as I'm already feeling at home on it seeing my progression, and feeling more confident. 
I'll be surprised if not dissapointed should this bike not help put me to the top of all my time adventurous pursuits (although taken in baby steps). 
I was on a small-ish medium 26er from 16 years ago. Not the ideal fit so with the newer trends on frames, wheels sizes etc... I'm feeling comfort, better riding position, stability and proper fit all working together. 

I really feel depending on what bike one is updating, much of the newer stuff can be a real game changer.


----------



## Gravityaholic (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm 53, and i have always been very bad at any sort of jumping, be it on skis, diving etc."As long as I can ride it with my tires on the ground, I'll ride about anything you'll throw at me ! that's what I tell my much younger riding partners ! I started taking a little air last summer without to much damage and now I can't wait for summer so i can try a little higher, a little longer.


----------



## Gravityaholic (Aug 15, 2014)

bitflogger said:


> The young farts would call it old far riding. The old farts who don't ride think it's insane. Something funny about old fart riding is how many of us still at it ride with youngsters.
> 
> I do some jumps and drops but keep it pretty tame in the spectrum of what's out there. Still, many contemporaries won't do that.
> 
> It is interesting to try and qualify the sort of riding because for most of my contemporaries the graph of who still does stuff probably dropped like a cliff at around age 40 - not me.


So true ! My 50 year old friends think i'm crazy, some of them are almost closer to a walker than a mtb lolll


----------



## orvil (Feb 19, 2016)

I just turned 55 this past Monday and had a great ride with my 27 y.o. son-in-law last Saturday. Almost all black diamond trails. Of course, we're in North Alabama so no real elevation or long climbs but a lot of rock gardens and short, punchy climbs. And the trails behind my house begin with a mile-long climb up an old logging trail just out of my back yard and then develop into several routes back down the mountain with a lot of roots and rocks. The established logging trails allow for good air on the descents. Most of my riding peers are a lot more "cautious" on the trails than I am. But it does take longer to heal after getting banged up; I'm still nursing a painful thumb after scorpioning otb's 4 weeks ago. And the memories of pain did make me a little reluctant to tackle the tight switchbacks on last Saturday's descents. I ride all hardtails and 2 rigids, one of which is SS. And, yes, my peers think I'm crazy. But I'm having a blast and getting more of my buddies into mtb'ing. I don't think I ride like an OF. I just ride like I enjoy. And I still enjoy developing new and better skills.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm doing the same sort of riding as I did when I was a young fart - mainly to get to out of the way places and that can involve some cross country hike-a-bike in the more interesting bits.



I do this mainly on my own because I rarely follow a set route and I am just as likely to decide to climb over a pass with the bike on my back as take the trail around it. I've found very few other riders like this sort of randomness or hike-a-biking.

If I do arrange a ride with others I will follow a set route - although my "road" rides are notorious for ending up in the gloop.

My most recent "road" ride - the area's name Bog nam Biast should have been a clue.



I have a follow the wheel philosophy. When I set out the door I often have no destination, and by the end of the street, that's probably changed if I had. Sometimes it's as simple as the sky is bluer over there.

I have ended up a mountain (small) on my fixie that way (terror on the descent), and a bigger one on my folding Dahon. Or maybe it should be called the "any bike is the right bike" philosophy, but it makes riding much more fun. 



My riding style is conservative for the sake of myself and the bike. I don't want to be the "elderly man rescued from mountain in a blizzard" with the subtext of "silly old bugger" so I ride to avoid injury to myself or the bike.

I do the odd 24 hour race and some shorter ones. I used to aim to be ahead of about of ⅓ of the field, but that's slipped a bit since I turned 70, but I do ok if there's an age class (I've managed a 2nd at national level in a 24hr on a rigid singlespeed, which was a bit silly because the rest were on full suspension and gears  )

However I find race tracks tend to be boring. There's always a line, and it's usually predictable.

It's likely my riding will get even more old fartish now. I'm giving in to increasing frailty and fitting gears to my general purpose bike. Suspension can wait a few more years though.


----------



## mudflap (Feb 23, 2004)

Hey Velo, you sound just like an American.


----------



## hwcn (Jul 31, 2010)

After a long hiatus from fitness, I am riding 3-4 weeks of chunky central PA single track. I like to keep my wheels on the ground, but as I get better and fitter, I envision that one day I will be found wrapped around a tree. At 54, I'm having so much fun!

Hard tail plus bike has made me such a better rider. Fat bike in my future and possibly an off-road tandem for my girlfriend and me.

I'm going riding now.


----------

